# The Medtner Piano concertos: number 2's potential in the concert hall



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have been studying these pieces in depth for a time. I still can't say I have a quite the handle I would like on the Third, I've only listened to it through twice and once was on busy streets on a long walk. But with each of these concertos, I feel that once you get a handle on them, you find quite a bit of depth. I'm most impressed with the themes of the 2nd concerto. The unconventional structure of the 1st and 3rd are also really quite marvelous.

I think that the 2nd concerto would be very popular in the concert hall if given a chance. It has great themes that get the **** developed out of them, and one of the most uplifting finales.

Try this finale, I don't know how good it will sound to you taken out of context, since I know it with the rest of the piece: 




Listen to the grand theme that comes in at 1:17. I love it! Also, look out for the fugue at around 5:00.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of my problems with the 3rd is that I suspect my recording with Demedenko as the pianist, does not do it justice. They are sufficiently complex works, cathedrals of sound with that austerity that is perhaps comparable to a Bruckner symphony, and interpretation of this aspect is everything.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

For some reason, this doesn't sound like Medtner to me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> For some reason, this doesn't sound like Medtner to me.


This concerto is his most Rachmaninoff-esque and its quite lively, much happier than Medtner usually is. I think it has the potential to please the general audience on first listen, something rare for Medtner on the grand scale.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also, the first movement has a truly awesome tertiary theme that is thoroughly explored, and one of the most rich cadenza's in the entire concerto repertoire.


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of Medtner's concertos, unjustly neglected masterpieces in my view. With elements of Brahms and Rachmaninov (for comparison's sake) and a great deal more unique to Medtner himself, I see no reason why they wouldn't be successful in the concert hall. They are deep works that reward repeated hearing, and also incorporate significant virtuosity that would be thrilling to see live.

I believe I've mentioned this before in another thread, but my favourite has always been his 3rd. There is something so transcendental about this wartime work to me.. I also have the Demidenko recording, I've always enjoyed it and found it rather well done but there have been times when I've wished there were more versions out there to compare with..


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've since listened to the third by Demedenko, and have been digging it. I heard the the Tozer version was superior, captured the essence of the music better, though. I wish more people would look at this thread and give that video I posted some time.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL. So completely antithetical to my cuppa, a seat in the hall would be wasted on me. If someone gave me the seat, I would give it or sell it away, so someone who would enjoy it would benefit.


----------

